#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 畫爽的血腥(??!!

## 照

最近因為都在猛畫
所以畫了  『裏狂暴猛畫狀態 』 XD"
而且明天又要段考了  
畫畫跟唸書 到底哪一個才重要呢!!!!!! (被老媽打死
有點算怨念圖 不過只是畫好玩的~



被做頭像的

表： 『裏失去理智啦!!!!來獸阿 救命!!!!』



這是幕後製作群 (???!!
唉喲~
就是整張圖的樣子啦

崩壞之後與之前

一整頁的樣子


話說回來我還滿喜歡這樣子的特效=ˇ=+

----------


## tsume

好棒的狂暴啊!!!
暴走大好XD~~

血的感覺很有質感呢ˊˇˋ~(?)

----------


## 銀

血的感覺很棒w
如果第二張拍打的感覺強一點應該更猛(啥

那個看起來有氣無力的是天照さん崩壞的前兆嗎?XD
加幾滴汗珠看看(喂

結語:崩壞前跟崩壞後差好多啦XDDDDD

----------


## 小步

*沉睡的天照爆發了!!*

不常看到天照畫血腥恐怖版  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

這次小步終於見識到了""

----------


## 迷龍

看的時候有一種莫名奇妙的興奮感！？

最後一張特效讓我想到寒蟬耶，


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說我也快崩壞了.....

----------


## 照

to：tsume

爆走大好喲~~~
哈哈哈  畫很有質感阿=ˇ=
畫這玩意畫出來整個就很爽XD"

to：銀

謝謝銀的誇獎
恩恩沒錯
畫手拍打的樣子
我的手都快抽筋了XD"
看著手在畫

話說崩壞前的樣子忘了畫符畫XD"
其實那本來是想畫真的崩壞的樣子 
那個是早上升旗前畫的
只是那一天上的課都在戶外所以根本沒時間壞(??!!

結論：我們自己就是很好的模特兒(??!!

to：步

哈哈哈哈哈 XDXD"
小步阿~~  你讓我的臉僵硬掉了XD"
其實我常常在畫=ˇ=+
呃...不不  
應該是說真正認識涅姐的時候境開始跟著他畫了XD"
都是涅姐教壞我的XDXD"

我在我的圖庫也有畫一些崩壞圖可以去看看喲~


to：迷龍

哈哈哈~那表示你跟我一樣瘋了 
哈哈哈哈哈XDXD (別理我~~我是個瘋子~~
哈哈哈XD"  好啦 該正常了 哈哈哈XD
你也在看寒禪阿 迷龍 ˙˙"
其實我不太感看那個= ="
但是畫出來就感覺很好玩~

話說回來  迷龍你本來就壞啦~（戳戳

----------


## 狼仔

天照大大發飆~(躲)
我喜歡特效那張~= ˇ =
看起來很有fu

你失去理智的那張...
痾...(驚)
感覺很像是你在說
血!!快給我血阿!!!  (唔?)
好可怕~(逃)

----------


## Ken2

對！！對不起！！Q口Q/（？？
（迷：怎麽每次都說對不起的啊？

第二張真的好可怕的說lllorz
很逼真orz

天照考試要加油啊！~

----------


## Net.狼

> 其實我常常在畫=ˇ=+
> 呃...不不  
> 應該是說真正認識涅姐的時候境開始跟著他畫了XD"
> 都是涅姐教壞我的XDXD"


原來是小生帶壞你的啊=3=

看那圖
恩 的確
遭小生傳染甚深(拖)

等小生那個搞好後 會讓你有更多壞掉機會的唔呼呼
所以阿照~咱們一起來發揚壞掉吧ˊ3ˊ(唉?)

----------

